

Delayed fatherhood may lead to longer lived children/grandkids - kghose
http://www.myhealthnewsdaily.com/2704-delayed-fatherhood-children-telomeres-lifespan.html

======
JPKab
As a 30 year old with a 5 year old son, I question what this does to the life
expectancy of the father. :)

I don't know how older dads do it. My kid wears me out at my current age. I
suppose I'd be a much richer first-time parent if I delayed having kids, so
I'd have more help, more baby sitting, nicer vacations, etc.

------
simulate
Reminds me a bit of Methuselah's Children.

Also this article seems to support the theory of Lamarckian Inheritance.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamarckism>

I'm 47 years old with a 3 year old son. When my boy is my age, I will be 91,
older than his only living great grand-father. Or, more likely, I'll be dead.

It makes sense to have more than one kid if you are an old first-time parent
so your kids have family around after you are dead or very elderly.

------
bwooceli
I have my doubts, don't feel this takes proper account of cause->effect vs.
relationship. Doesn't go into WHY fathers "choose" to have kids later in life,
so things like economics, accumulated wealth providing easier access to
healthcare and a lifestyle that supports longer life span. Also the autism bit
is as much a function of the mother's age too, so did they compare old guys
with young wives autism rates vs. same-aged couples?

~~~
debacle
Did you even read the article? It was about genetics. This is a scientific
study not a sociological study.

------
jamska
I forget where I read it (The Selfish Gene?) but Richard Dawkins predicted
that life expectancy would increase as people had children later.

------
michaelfeathers
This is odd. I thought I remembered reading someplace that telemore length was
longer for children of younger mothers also.

------
CodeCube
Had my kids when I was 20 and 23 ... they're healthy. All that matters.

